# CA finish Thickness



## JBCustomPens (Mar 5, 2010)

Hey everyone,

How thick is your CA finish? If you are confused on how to do this, you can measure before CA and after all the coats are applied. Thanks and I hope this can clear some questions up for some who might be struggling!


----------



## JBCustomPens (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, poll's up now! Sorry for the delay!


----------



## toddlajoie (Mar 5, 2010)

JBCustomPens said:


> I'm sorry for any confusion, but I mean't inches instead of milimeters. I think this would make more sense. Again, sorry for the confusion.:redface:



You mean 7/10 to 1 full inch is a possible option??? I think I may have found where I'm going wrong.... I'd be surprised if Igot even close to the 1 mm as the poll reads. Those Carbon Fiber/SnakeSkin/Denim blanks look like they may have in the .25 inch range...


----------

